# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been thinking about finally getting rid of my OCZ GameXstream PSU.
I am the second owner of it and its actually a pretty old psu i think they came out in 2006.
Just looking for something a bit more stable and newer as the PSU is getting old now.
Also think the voltage isnt stable enough for a decent OC anymore, think this just happened over time.

Seen this PSU ignore the fact its a sort of special edition with a white coat.
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/206053
http://translate.google.com/transla...ung-und-PCGH-Luefter-Anzeige/E-Commerce/News/

Its essentially the same PSU as this one but with 600w and a white coat.
http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?StoryID=551&websiteLang=en

For quick reference its a Be Quiet Straight Power E7 CM PCGH EDITION 600w
-Quad 18a 12v rails
-Around 88% efficiency






Only thing that bothers me is looking at the specs its not as good as my old PSU.





Be Quiet is a well reputable brand in Europe, the are German. Its not a question of is it a good PSU or a good brand, more on the lines of will it suit my system (check my specs for details).
Its also £60 and that is a HELL of a price for a good PSU.

EDIT: Basically since its an upgrade question i thought it belonged in this thread, right?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2010)

You'll be fine, easy.  That setup could easily run on a Corsair VX550w or an Antec True Power New 550w (probably even a good 500w)


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You'll be fine, easy.  That setup could easily run on a Corsair VX550w or an Antec True Power New 550w (probably even a good 500w)



Cool i was just wondering what kind of PSU i would need to run my system, thinking of swapping the one i have.

Gonna have a look for alternative PSUs at that price range.


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, no problems with a single card setup with a quality 600W PSU.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 28, 2010)

Found a OCZ Z Series 650w PSU for around £65-70, if you have the time to read the review please do so.
http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=867&page=1
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/190772

Seems really stable and the extra 50w should give me headroom. The reason i don't want the Be Quiet PSU anymore is because on the non special edition versions its seemed to fluctuate on load.
If i ever go to a ATi card they are much more power efficient which is nice.

There is the Cooler Master GX 650w its got a single rail which is good but i dont know a lot about it, its in a similar price bracket for me.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm using an Antec Truepower New 750W for a while now and it is rock solid. I don't know prices in Europe, but performance wise it's great. Here's a review.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=140


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 28, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> I'm using an Antec Truepower New 750W for a while now and it is rock solid. I don't know prices in Europe, but performance wise it's great. Here's a review.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=140



Its priced in the £90s, good psu lots of amperage.
The 650w version is in the £80s


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 30, 2010)

probly gonna go with the OCZ unit, its not the best but reviews say it is very stable and thats what i am looking for at that price


----------

